# Iri's update! Baby betta growing up



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

I love this little baby! (S)he hangs out near the front of it's tank pretty much all day, watching me like a tiny creeper haha  It has the weirdest color so far, green-ish under flash, but purple-y blue/red under normal light. 

Day 1 










Today (10 days later)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

What a find! I've never seen a baby DT before!  s/he's beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Omg, I just squealed! Cutest little thing ever! How big is the tank btw? It looks like a palace for such a tiny little guy


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

he's super cute!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Geez, he is fricking adorable. I think I see some colour coming in!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Iri says thanks all! 

Such a sweet glutton of a little fish, I got him/her to eat food off my finger, it was so cute!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Jupiter said:


> Omg, I just squealed! Cutest little thing ever! How big is the tank btw? It looks like a palace for such a tiny little guy


It's only 5 gallons! The Marineland Cresent 5 is currently on sale for $37.49 at Petsmart. Actually that heater was priced decently as well, it's adjustable and seems to hold an even temp, but it's only 8". I'd never heard of the brand (ViaAqua), but it was well reviewed. Iri seems very content


----------



## free2battle1 (Feb 9, 2013)

thats a cute baby DT you got there !


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have never seen a DT baby!
(S)he is the cutest baby I have ever seen!!! xD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

That's it! I'm stealing him!! When will you be out of the house? Haha!!!


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

adorable!!!!!!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Soo cute looks like male to me but I'm not an expert.


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

MoonShadow said:


> That's it! I'm stealing him!! When will you be out of the house? Haha!!!


Hahaha never!!!!

Here's some more pics! Sorry for spamming everyone, he's on my desk and I love his little face! And my camera is right here, so far he doesn't seem to mind being photographed, he's nosy so he probably likes it.

Hahahahahaha 










Dark smudges on his face?










Also, some dots coming up on the body near the tail










"Hey ya'll!" ~Iri










Cruising


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Iri is so adorable! :3 I personally think that the dark smudges is new coloring coming in. He seems perfect.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aaaawwwwwwwwww. :3


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

cute DT, love the colors and it looks like it might be a marble some day


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's just adorable! i've been wanting a baby betta, but, thankfully, it's too hard to get down to PetCo. :B


----------



## samwise0311 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! That is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!! Where does one acquire a tiny baby betta?!? I need one. Now.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

To get one this small, PetCo, but they really shouldn't be sold that small. Is he blowing a bubble nest?


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'll post more pics soon, I took 84 today haha. (S)he's just pretty photogenic and an attention hog. I'm so happy to have this little one on my desk, watching it swim around is really relaxing. Though other than eating, it's new favorite thing to do is swim around in circles around the top of the heater, and attempt to ineffectually eat(I guess?) the rubber portion. 



Artemis said:


> To get one this small, PetCo, but they really shouldn't be sold that small. Is he blowing a bubble nest?


Honestly, I'm not really sure! The Tetra whisper filter that came with this aquarium seems to produce a froth of bubbles, but from the other side. Also, it doesn't help that I've never actually seen a betta make a bubblenest!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

samwise0311 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! That is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!! Where does one acquire a tiny baby betta?!? I need one. Now.


I got Iri at Petco, as others have mentioned. I'm seems to be controversial, and my research post baby betta purchase leads me to believe that the babies are way more work and it seems like a lot of them don't make it. I don't regret getting Iri, but I don't know that I'd have gotten a baby first if I'd known in advance. Well, yeah I would have gotten Iri  Cutest little black eyes!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I went a bit overboard with the food today, Iri looks pretty plump.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Iri's coloring up nicely! My baby betta, Dipstick, is just in a divided 10g with two other adult male CTs. They never get in together or anything, but I don't think he's that much of a hassle. He's plump with infusoria and other microscopic things in the tank. He resides with a baby tiger platy and about 10 RCS. He's Barely outgrowing the platy, but that will change soon. I do water changes like I normally would and I honestly don't give Dip any special care. The tank has been running for 3 years now, so I know that he has plenty of food and all the plants in there keep the levels low. I'm not worried about anything. I've had him for quite some time now and he's just getting bigger, stronger, and more colorful. I have a sponge filter in with him, so he's a powerful swimmer by now. I hope you do well with Iri. He (IMO) looks amazing.


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Iri's coloring up nicely! My baby betta, Dipstick, is just in a divided 10g with two other adult male CTs. They never get in together or anything, but I don't think he's that much of a hassle. He's plump with infusoria and other microscopic things in the tank. He resides with a baby tiger platy and about 10 RCS. He's Barely outgrowing the platy, but that will change soon. I do water changes like I normally would and I honestly don't give Dip any special care. The tank has been running for 3 years now, so I know that he has plenty of food and all the plants in there keep the levels low. I'm not worried about anything. I've had him for quite some time now and he's just getting bigger, stronger, and more colorful. I have a sponge filter in with him, so he's a powerful swimmer by now. I hope you do well with Iri. He (IMO) looks amazing.


Dipstick the cutest name! Do you have pics of him?


----------



## AGreenerScene (May 20, 2012)

Way too cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

sooo cute!! 

I have a baby as well, been almost 3 weeks, and the most he has done is colored up. i'm much too early into the development process to tell if it's a boy, girl, or even what tail type he is xD

But yours is gorgeous


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

rabidbetta said:


> Dipstick the cutest name! Do you have pics of him?


Hehe, thanks! Here's Dip.


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Alcemistnv said:


> sooo cute!!
> 
> I have a baby as well, been almost 3 weeks, and the most he has done is colored up. i'm much too early into the development process to tell if it's a boy, girl, or even what tail type he is xD
> 
> But yours is gorgeous


Awww, do you have pics? I love looking at pics of the babies, it's so cool to see them grow and change!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Hehe, thanks! Here's Dip.


Dipstick is adorable!


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha!










Nibbles! 










No flash










With flash


----------



## rabidbetta (Feb 23, 2013)

Just curious, are how sorta... angled/swirled/swept looking his dorsal and anal fins are possibly signify a certain finnage type? Double veil maybe? The dorsal in particular has had that a swept back-ness since I got him.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my goodness, soooooo adorable haha!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

rabidbetta said:


> Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE the first pic! Iri is soooooo freaking adorable!!  <3 *steals* xD

Also, I think that Iri is a DTVT.


----------

